
WebVR - wybiral
https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/vr/
======
wybiral
This solves an issue I've been having where the Daydream headset has small
rubber knobs that accidentally press the address bar or bottom of the screen
when a Pixel phone is inserted.

Not to mention the NFC causing the phone to launch the Daydream app on its own
instead of displaying the webpage.

With this it will request that the user insert the phone into the headset
making for a much smoother experience.

